# pcf fonts



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi. I love artwiz fonts.
But also i want alternative pcf fonts from my terminal like artwiz.
Anyone how knows?


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 15, 2010)

There was some VERY cool pcf fontset i've used for lot of time, called elite-fonts. 
http://warl0ck.fatal.ru/screenshots/moc_and_conky.png
the font is: http://warl0ck.fatal.ru/elite-fonts.tar.bz2
i don't remember what is the name for the font on the screenie. What i've used was laptop, that looked just awesome, but was a bit giant. There are just 3 fonts, so finding one on the screenie with xfontsel won't be a problem.
Also terminus is pretty awesome too, and has pcf version, as i remember


----------



## dh (Jun 15, 2010)

neoxis, vixus, vixusansi, bleed2 fonts
suxus font (also in ports tree)
shine, outcast, bright, zaber, peq, zone fonts

There are also nice fonts named runt and tixusii, but I can't find any sources for them anymore.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jun 17, 2010)

dh said:
			
		

> neoxis, vixus, vixusansi, bleed2 fonts
> suxus font (also in ports tree)
> shine, outcast, bright, zaber, peq, zone fonts
> 
> There are also nice fonts named runt and tixusii, but I can't find any sources for them anymore.




dh, for some reason none of the ayfonts (outcast, bright etc.) show up in my xfontsel. Tried various methods. Do you have an idea why? Could you pass on those font aliases for outcast, bright, zaber, peg and zone if you got 'em?

Anyway runt can be downloaded here


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

Me too i have the same issue.
The first thing is to copy them on 
	
	



```
/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts
```
All the others i have installed this way work.
Except this! Open a mousepad, i write something and when i tried them nothing happened. Just they are not showing. Shows default fonts at all of them


----------



## dh (Jun 17, 2010)

I never add fonts downloaded from internet to /usr/local/blah, only to ~/.fonts/ and then run fc-cache -f and xset fp rehash

Some of those pcf fonts won't show up in GTK font choosing dialogs (or in fc-list) because freetype only supports pcf fonts that are in iso8859-1 or unicode encoding, some of those pcf fonts lack encoding information or have unsupported encoding. This means that you'll have to manually modify those fonts with xmbdfed and change/add encoding properties, like I did in case of bleed2 font (changed in under the name bleed2_dh).

*Correction:* They do appear in GTK font dialogues, but they are not displayed correctly (displayed in some default variable-width font).

I've added fonts.dir and fonts.alias as attachments.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jun 17, 2010)

dh said:
			
		

> I never add fonts downloaded from internet to /usr/local/blah, only to ~/.fonts/ and then run fc-cache -f and xset fp rehash
> 
> Some of those pcf fonts won't show up in GTK font choosing dialogs (or in fc-list) because freetype only supports pcf fonts that are in iso8859-1 or unicode encoding, some of those pcf fonts lack encoding information or have unsupported encoding. This means that you'll have to manually modify those fonts with xmbdfed and change/add encoding properties, like I did in case of bleed2 font (changed in under the name bleed2_dh).
> 
> I've added fonts.dir and fonts.alias as attachments.




Thanks man. I do the same as well. But never thought of this issue. Thanks for the files.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jun 17, 2010)

Just an update. I just followed dh's suggestion and after changing the names with xmbdfed and adding the encoding information all Ytterdal fonts work fine.


----------

